# Mouse and kittens



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Finnaly XD


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

In order, all boys, Freddy, Rocket, Dexter and Douggy. All named by my children XD. They are all doing really well, I will keep you all updated


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Awww they're lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Awwww awesome! They're beautiful. My nan and grandads cat is named Mouse hehehe


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Louise Marsh said:


> Finnaly XD


Ahhhh.... They are so gorgeous!! 

OMG!! That's so spooky!! Your first photo is almost a spitting image of my Tilly and her babies when they were first born!!!


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Tishtash451 said:


> Ahhhh.... They are so gorgeous!!
> 
> OMG!! That's so spooky!! Your first photo is almost a spitting image of my Tilly and her babies when they were first born!!!


XD, I will get some more soon but she panicked when I picked them up so didn't want to disturb her to much. They are soooooo sweet, definately all boys lol. There is trouble ahead hahaha


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

number 3 looks alot like star only she was already quite fluffy when first born, they all look very unimpressed as if to say "wheres me teat gone?!!!!" They are all lovely x


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

AWW!!! So precious! :001_wub: Congratz!


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> number 3 looks alot like star only she was already quite fluffy when first born, they all look very unimpressed as if to say "wheres me teat gone?!!!!" They are all lovely x


I know, I didn't see him at first and then he moved lol, in the last pic which is Douggy you can see mummy cat looking at me as if to say "oit, what you doing with him" XD. She is being a great mum, is eating like a racehorse so thats good, no toileting yet but i'm not worried as I know that happens. I am taking some more pics soon when I can move. Just had a chinese you see


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Update, weigh in this morning, Dexter and Douggy have put on 21g each, Freddy has gained 9g and Rocket 8g, that don't seem much for them 2 or is that just me panicking? Mum has has a giant wee and poop earlier 

Rocket is a mummys boy and is always cuddled under her chin lol.
He is the one that looks most like her :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Weight gains are fine, an average of 10g per day. So long as the two who gained less than 10 do not continue to put on less over the next couple of days they should be fine. Keep an eye on them and make sure they aren't being pushed off the teats - kittens can be proper little bullies when it comes to milk 
They are very cute too


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Weight gains are fine, an average of 10g per day. So long as the two who gained less than 10 do not continue to put on less over the next couple of days they should be fine. Keep an eye on them and make sure they aren't being pushed off the teats - kittens can be proper little bullies when it comes to milk
> They are very cute too


Thank you lymorelynn, the 2 who gained less seem to be catching up but Dexter the black and white has lost 9grams, I am keeping a close eye on him today to see if he is being bullied, the 2 tabbys were fighting over 1 teat yesterday so I had to move 1. The silver tabby Rocket has put on 29grams in a day XD. My little fatty!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww what lovely kittens, so tiny, xxxx_


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

OH MY GOD I AM IN LOVE!! :001_wub::001_wub: ...I really love brown tabbies - I think they look like little tigers :001_wub:  lol Oh I just wana snuggle them!!

They look a really good size and sounds like they are gaining well ... hopefully Dexter will catch up and his weekly gain will average out to 10g or more! We got a couple of milk bullies too - the squabble and squeal so much!!

Keep us updated on their progress - esp lil Dexter! And lots more pictures!! 

..xx..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Louise Marsh said:


> Thank you lymorelynn, the 2 who gained less seem to be catching up but Dexter the black and white has lost 9grams, I am keeping a close eye on him today to see if he is being bullied, the 2 tabbys were fighting over 1 teat yesterday so I had to move 1. The silver tabby Rocket has put on 29grams in a day XD. My little fatty!


Weight loss in such young kittens can lead to a rapid decline. If he is still losing weight tomorrow I would recommend seeing your vet. Little Dexter may need a bit of extra help


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are very sweet, however you dont have a silver, you have 3 brown tabbies & one black & white


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Weight loss in such young kittens can lead to a rapid decline. If he is still losing weight tomorrow I would recommend seeing your vet. Little Dexter may need a bit of extra help


I have taken Mouse with Dexter to the vet today as she had worms and I needed to get her weighed, Dexter has put on 12g today as I have been getting him to feed when the others are full and sleeping . I have some new pics that show them better lol

This is Douggy having some lunch, Rocket having a nap, top to bottom Douggy - Dexter - Rocket and Freddy. They are the cutest little babies ever :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - that first picture is so sweet 
Glad to hear that Dexter is gaining weight now :thumbsup:


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Aw, so sweet. Little Douggy is my fav so far! But they are all beautiful.


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Forget-me-not said:


> Aw, so sweet. Little Douggy is my fav so far! But they are all beautiful.


I am in love with them all, we are keeping Douggy and maybe Rocket. Douggy is my fave, I love the way he sleeps on his back and twitches as he sleeps


----------



## Boucher (Jun 10, 2011)

A Yummy recipe for kitten :
* 7 oz mashed sardines
* 1/4 cup dry non-fat milk
* 1/2 cup wheat germ

Cat Food Recipe Directions:
Mix ingredients. Roll into 24 small balls. Placed on greased cookie sheet. Flatten with a fork. Bake at 350 degrees until brown.
We hope your cats enjoy this yummy cat food recipe!


----------

